# Source Check hghdreambody.com



## dbletap (Nov 13, 2015)

Been quite a while since I've posted or really visited because I had found a local source. But he has since gone out of business.

Found this while surfing the interweb:

hghdreambody.com

Anyone heard of this? Guy claims to live in Mexico and is able to send from within the states so there is no customs or any issues.

Advice?

Thank you


----------



## Hardpr (Nov 13, 2015)

sounds safe. why not just send money to isis


----------



## dbletap (Nov 13, 2015)

Don't really have too.... Obama already does that for us lol


----------



## snake (Nov 13, 2015)

.coms are not a real good idea. Why would he need or even want to provide details about his illegal business? Now it's not like you couldn't buy local from some dude that bought from him; so local may not mean too much, but I'd stay away.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 13, 2015)

dbletap said:


> Been quite a while since I've posted or really visited because I had found a local source. But he has since gone out of business.
> 
> Found this while surfing the interweb:
> 
> ...



So the only reason you posted or visited in the first place was to find a source?  Then once you found one you decided not to come back?  I'm hurt.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 13, 2015)

dbletap said:


> Don't really have too.... Obama already does that for us lol



This made me laugh lol


----------



## thqmas (Nov 13, 2015)

snake said:


> .coms are not a real good idea. Why would he need or even want to provide details about his illegal business? Now it's not like you couldn't buy local from some dude that bought from him; so local may not mean too much, but I'd stay away.



A simple lookup will give you the following:

Domain Name: HGHDREAMBODY.COM
Registrar: GODADDY.COM, LLC
Whois Server: whois.godaddy.com
Referral URL: http://registrar.godaddy.com
Name Server: NS1555.HOSTGATOR.COM
Name Server: NS1556.HOSTGATOR.COM

Now listen good: When you see that it's registered via go daddy - you can be sure all your info is saved and that you can be traced and tracked.

If this guys sells bunk, or if he's legit does not matter here. => Do not buy if you value you privacy and freedom.

Edit:
Don't get me wrong, this guys gear maybe g2g. He's situated in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico, where gear is legal, so he has no problem regarding the law.
But what about you? Do you reside in a country where gear is legal?


----------



## tunafisherman (Nov 13, 2015)

/\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\
 !      !      !      !      !      !

He's right you know.  Starting the slow clap....


----------



## Hardpr (Nov 14, 2015)

me too had to thank him for that 





DocDePanda187123 said:


> This made me laugh lol


----------



## dbletap (Nov 19, 2015)

Spongy said:


> So the only reason you posted or visited in the first place was to find a source?  Then once you found one you decided not to come back?  I'm hurt.



No. I had been following all the advice that I had read on here for a long while... IE: read the forums, gather all the information you can from the people on here about working out etc., don't ask for "hook-ups", etc.  I followed that and ended up finding someone local here by utilizing all the advice and posts from you guys. And I also learned a lot about the things that I was doing with my workouts and found that some of what I was doing was wrong. I also found good advice on things that I was doing right, but "tweaked" them based on what ya'll had posted. And it all worked out great.

I gained a good 10 lbs pretty quickly without the use of anything but the advice I read on here. Then "enhanced" it with gear. I continued this, getting better each time until this year when my guy decided to "go out of business" and then I got sick due to my lung issues and the meds that the VA had me on began to not work as well as it had in the past.
Luckily, I am now getting back on track with some new meds from the VA(after tests) and want to get back on track with my workouts and exercise.

I do appreciate all the advice I've gotten on this and all of the things I gotten from y'all in the past just from reading.


----------



## GYMBRAT (Nov 20, 2015)

If you want to throw your cash away feel free to use a .com source. 99.9% are Arab scammers. AND they can definitely BS well...


----------

